# Microphone is on at all times!



## Rob487 (Apr 24, 1999)

I'm using a windows 98 system and I ust bought a microphone. I hooked it up, but it's always turned on. It always picks up noise. Also, my voice modem never did work, since the day I bought my pc. What's up?

Rob


----------



## IXAGR8 (Feb 17, 1999)

As far as your voice modem goes, you'll have to post with the name and model of the modem first. As for your mic, double click on the volume control icon in the taskbar. If the Microphone level control shows up, check the 'mute' button. If it doesn't show up, click 'Options' and check the 'Microphone' box and it WILL show up...
Good luck!
IXAGR8

[This message has been edited by IXAGR8 (edited 12-21-1999).]


----------



## Rob487 (Apr 24, 1999)

I don't want it muted! I just want it set so it's only on when I hit record. As for the modem, it's a 56k USRobotics voice/fax


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

That's not an option in Windows.

You can turn the mike on and off using the mute option as stated above.


----------



## Rob487 (Apr 24, 1999)

Alright, but that gets really tedious. I realize it has to be on, but must it be in speakerphone mode at all times? Whatever I say into the mic comes out the speakers. Did I hook it up wrong?


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Depending on your sound card and drivers you may have a volume adjustments for Recording and Playback. Open Volume Control, select Options, select Properties, and select Adjust Volume for Recording or Playback. Add the Microphone option if it's not shown. I have my Microphone Muted for Playback.

As for the voice modem, on mind I have to have a separate microphone attached to it to make it work. I can use my normal PC speakers if I patch it to my sound card, using the in-line port.

Merry Christmas. Dan-O









[This message has been edited by Dan O (edited 12-23-1999).]


----------



## Rob487 (Apr 24, 1999)

Thanks! That worked.


----------



## cstallard (Dec 30, 1999)

. . .As for your mic, double click on the volume control icon in the taskbar. If the Microphone level control shows up, check the 'mute' button. If it doesn't show up, click 'Options' and check the 'Microphone' box and it WILL show up...

I just added a mic to my Win98 setup, and have the same always-on problem...and there is no Microphone level control on the volume control, and no Microphone box under Options. What else can I do?


----------



## cstallard (Dec 30, 1999)

Excellent! That's what I needed to know. I should have read further in this thread before responding to Larry Core.


----------



## MrSpy1001 (Jan 15, 2001)

I have a differant problem, My mic is not on at all, and the mic controls are all grey, I can't change them at all. I know the sound card and mic works, I also changed them out and still nothing. The sound card I have is a SB16, my computer is a 586/90mhz, 2.3gig hd, WIN98se. The only thing in the computer properties that has a problem is "Advanced Power Management Support", could that have something to do with it?

[This message has been edited by MrSpy1001 (edited 01-15-2001).]


----------

